# Show Me Reptile & Exotics Show



## Niv78 (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm thinking of going to the show me reptile and exotics show in Lebanon TN on Easter weekend but have never been to a reptile expo before. Do they have much in the way of dart frog stuff there or is it mostly snakes and lizards?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I've not been to any of the Show Me shows, so can't comment specifically. Usually reptile shows are really thin on dart frog offerings, though regional differences between shows are substantial, from what I can tell (I've only vended shows in the upper midwest).

That said, a general tip is to heavily research vendors before you attend if you plan on purchasing animals. Not all shows do a good job of vetting their vendors, and even when they do there are a lot of things a person would want to know about a vendor that the show organizer wouldn't catch. 

This particular show doesn't seem to publish a vendor list, which would make this necessary step difficult. A good organizer will respond to an emailed request with a list of vendors that might be selling the animals you're looking for.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Most shows are mostly snakes, bearded dragons, and leopard geckos. But, often there are dart frog vendors there. It's pretty easy to tell who is legit. The tables that have a bunch of mixed animals including darts are usually just animal dealer. I wait until the venders are not busy and just talk to them.


----------



## Niv78 (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't plan on buying any frogs, but would be nice to make some connections in the area for the future. I have a deposit with Nebula Exotics on some darts, they seem legit and a lot of good things said about them on Facebook so I feel confident with them. Can you find Exo Terra's there and tropical plants and so on that are good for DF habitats? Would be nice to think about grabbing a few things if I can expect some to be there.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

The Shore's to some of the Show Me's. Shore thing exotics. https://www.shorethingexotics.com/. Where are you in Tenn?


----------



## Niv78 (Jan 10, 2021)

chadbandman said:


> The Shore's to some of the Show Me's. Shore thing exotics. https://www.shorethingexotics.com/. Where are you in Tenn?


I live in Crossville TN, about 2 hours east of Nashville.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

chadbandman said:


> The Shore's to some of the Show Me's. Shore thing exotics.


I have never gotten frogs from them but, I have stopped to talk to them for years at the Atlanta show. I like them. They usually have some good plants.



Niv78 said:


> Can you find Exo Terra's there


Shows are good places to get Exo terra and cork bark and pieces of wood. You can pick through piles of them and find nice pieces.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Niv78 said:


> I'm thinking of going to the show me reptile and exotics show in Lebanon TN on Easter weekend but have never been to a reptile expo before. Do they have much in the way of dart frog stuff there or is it mostly snakes and lizards?


Completely off-topic but there’s two reptile expos (that I know) that take place at a city or town named Lebanon!


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Niv78 said:


> I live in Crossville TN, about 2 hours east of Nashville.


Look up Doug Holdway, great guy super frogs in East Tenn. There once were a lot of froggers in Knoxvegas before PS & PC took over the town. If you want to go to a show Indy and Cincinnati would be where I would start(Rainforretsrjunkies/Mike Novy). I don't know how the Columbus show is now it was kind of hit and miss.


----------



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

FroggerFrog said:


> Completely off-topic but there’s two reptile expos (that I know) that take place at a city or town named Lebanon!


You referring to the show in Lebanon Pa this saturday? I go to the the same one they run in Carlisle.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Vargoje3 said:


> You referring to the show in Lebanon Pa this saturday? I go to the the same one they run in Carlisle.


Yep, might be there.


----------



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

FroggerFrog said:


> Yep, might be there.


Black Jungle was at the last one in Carlisle 3 weeks ago. Got some good drift wood/plants. Gettysburg was bust last weekend, nothing good.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

FroggerFrog said:


> Yep, might be there.


I have heard that the PA SMshow is a happening place!!!


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

chadbandman said:


> I have heard that the PA SMshow is a happening place!!!


Didn’t go sadly. Too busy. I’ll have to go there or to Hamburg next time!


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Shore Thing with be at the one in TN this weekend in Knoxville


----------

